# Cleaning Live Plants



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Has anyone ever cleaned plants with bleach? Ive also heard of dipping them in flourish excel. Any pointers on how to clean off my anubias.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Unless the Anubias is attached to wood or somethin, I'd pull it up and put some Excel in a spray bottle and spray on it. If it is attached, maybe you can do the same thing during a water change if it gets exposed.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah i got a big bottle of excel coming in the mail right now, ill try that when i get home. I was hoping i could use a bleach solution, cheaper.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've tried other things, even cidex. Nothing seems to replace the effectiveness of Excel.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

A bleach dip is one part bleach five parts water.You only dip it for a minute or so,then tinse well and place in a bowl of water with 2X dechlor in it.Or thats how I did my bleach dips.Been awhile since ive needed to.I but from people I know,to cut out the risk.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

i heard 1 part bleach 19 parts water. I only plan on doing it to the anubias the rest of my plants i just trim off any leaves with algea.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Interesting.

FWIW I never have cleaned my plants ever.

I think a few spots on then give them character.

they also live for years and years so I don't worry.


my .02


----------



## redshark (Oct 4, 2010)

I wouldn't normally clean plants unless they are new and there's a risk of introducing a disease and/or any unwanted critters, especially snails! Its quite stressful on plants when they are exposed to bleach, so unless there is a real need, I would avoid it... Just my 2 cents.


----------

